
Introduction to Literate Programming Using Org Mode - yarapavan
http://howardism.org/Technical/Emacs/literate-programming-tutorial.html
======
aut_dan
I also really like this video of his:
[https://youtu.be/dljNabciEGg](https://youtu.be/dljNabciEGg)

